# Ghost makeup



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi guys!

This year, we're dressing up as ghosts in a cemetary... What would you use to make that white face? I don't want it to be white-white, but more kind of ethereal (is that the right word??) almost greyish-dead-looking... Get the picture?

Thanks for your usual and most appreciated help!


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

you'll need to mix a little bit of black in with your white face paint and make the hollows of your face a little darker than other areas. Please post a picture of how you do. This is one hard thing to pull off with good effect.


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Elza! I'll try my best!


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

I'd go with a few shades of blue and only use a grey for around the eyes. (extreme shadows)
Don't use pure white or pure black, except for the smallest of details. Otherwise it'll look too much like a crappy paint job. Blending the shades is what will make it look "real". Lighter for the high points, ridge of the nose, cheekbones, etc... Darker for the shadows, sunken cheeks, temple, etc...


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Personally i wouldn't go for anything but Manic Panic makeup. And i know a few others on here feel the same way.

They do many different shades and tones of any color you could imagine, and are used by many well known music acts from Marilyn Manson to Joss Stone.

But if your just looking to spend a couple bucks, may not be what your looking for.

Take a look anyway Tish & Snooky's MANIC PANIC NYC


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

OMGDan said:


> Personally i wouldn't go for anything but Manic Panic makeup. And i know a few others on here feel the same way.
> 
> They do many different shades and tones of any color you could imagine, and are used by many well known music acts from Marilyn Manson to Joss Stone.
> 
> ...


Yaeh Manic Panic!! haha! Manic Panic is really good stuff to use! you can even get it at Spencer's Gifts now. If you want a greuish whiteish blue color than I suggest Bill Nye's color Blithe Spirit. Do a google search and you should be able to find it.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

I'd use blue for shading, and what about some cobwebs and silver glitter!


----------



## Mr Grimsley (May 8, 2008)

One thought .. maybe spray your costume (and hair?) with that UV hairspray that can be found all over this time of year. Use Blacklights placed here and there throughout your haunt or party and you will randomly start glowing adding to your "ethereal" look!

I plan to do this to myself for the handing out of the candy to wee ones!


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for the great tips guys!  I'll see what I can find around here (meaning in Quebec) and I'll post pictures of my "work of art" later!!! Thanks again!


----------

